# Wireless Headphones



## Rockstar11 (Feb 24, 2011)

I wanna buy mitashi Wireless Headphones. Before that i want some suggestions regarding the performance


Mitashi Cordless Headphone gives you freedom from wires. In-Built FM Radio + Voice Chat Function makes it a perfect gadget to gel with your audio / video equipment + computer.

    * Wireless range upto 8-10 meters.
    * in-built FM Radio ( auto scan )
    * Can be used for internet chat ( in-built mic )
    * Voice monitor function ( can be used to monitor voice of child or old while you work in other room )
    * Compatible with TV / DVD Player / Mp3 Player / computer & many other gadgets.

Rs. 699.00
 Warranty : 6 months from Mitashi

Wireless Headphones, Mitashi Headphone


----------



## desiibond (Feb 24, 2011)

I wouldn't buy them if I were you. what's your budget btw?


----------



## Rockstar11 (Feb 24, 2011)

700rs


----------



## ajayritik (Feb 25, 2011)

desiibond said:


> I wouldn't buy them if I were you. what's your budget btw?



Any specific reasons why these ones are not good?
Do you have any suggestions? Even I'm looking for a pair.


----------



## Rockstar11 (Feb 26, 2011)

Intex 5-in-1 Wireless Roaming Headphone IT-HP904FM with Mic
Rs. 670

Technical Specifications

Features	Description
Features	Wireless headphone
Wireless Net chat
 	FM radio
 	Monitoring
 	Reception from any audio & video equipment with audio out socket such as TV set,audio device, DVD/VCD player,multimedia,PC,MP3,walkman,etc.
 	High sensitivity
 	Interference resistance
 	Effective range over 8m
 	Reception beyond obstacle wall
 	Bass speaker for great enjoyment
 	Hi-Fi for beautiful sound

*www.intextechnologies.com/webpages...ipherals&subcat=Headphones&subcat1=Headphones


----------



## Rockstar11 (Feb 27, 2011)

anyone using Wireless headphone?


----------



## Cool Buddy (Mar 1, 2011)

wireless headphones are not that popular coz they are expensive and quality isn't that great as compared to wired headsets unless you buy a real expensive one.
I wanted to check the prices of some creative wireless ones but creative's site is running as if I'm on GPRS, so couldn't.


----------



## Rockstar11 (Mar 1, 2011)

^^ hmm.. so this cheap Headphone is not good for? online chatting? and watching TV?
thanks


----------



## ajayritik (Mar 1, 2011)

Even I was considering Intex brand after I checked in a nearby Store.


----------



## Rockstar11 (Mar 1, 2011)

Frontech Wireless Headphones?

Groove - Frontech Cordless Headphone With FM
Buy Frontech Cordless Headphone With FM -groove | Lowest prices on Computers & Peripherals at Rediff Shopping.


----------



## Cool Buddy (Mar 2, 2011)

If your only purpose is chatting and TV, then I would say it will serve the purpose. And Mitashi is always preferable over Intex or Frontech.
But this won't be good for music, movies or gaming even if you have slightest idea what good sound is. Of course people who have only listened to chinese phones and FMs will find it too good to be believe.

P.S. I can see the number of posts of rockstar as 1000, not sure if the one above is 1000th or not, still congrats rockstar!


----------



## ajayritik (Mar 2, 2011)

Cool Buddy and rockstar.
My main purpose is to listen to the FM Radio and sometimes connect to TV.
Not into gaming or movies. But listening to music sometimes though.


----------



## Rockstar11 (Mar 2, 2011)

Cool Buddy said:


> If your only purpose is chatting and TV, then I would say it will serve the purpose. And Mitashi is always preferable over Intex or Frontech.
> But this won't be good for music, movies or gaming even if you have slightest idea what good sound is. Of course people who have only listened to chinese phones and FMs will find it too good to be believe.
> 
> P.S. I can see the number of posts of rockstar as 1000, not sure if the one above is 1000th or not, still congrats rockstar!



Haila... 1000 post.. 
thanks 

hmm... actually i want headphone only for Chatting and TV. thats why i want cheap wireless headphone.


for music and movies and gaming.. i have good wire headphone.. 

VivancoSR370 Standard Headphones Stereo
SR370 Vivanco Standard Headphones Stereo (Suitable for Hi-Fi Systems) Silver


----------



## Cool Buddy (Mar 2, 2011)

@rockstar, I would have to say, these headphones can't be bad for chatting and TV. But have no experience with Mitashi, so can't comment on the longevity. In general Mitashi products are not bad.

@ajayritik, If you don't care about quality much then you can consider it. Look for online reviews if there are any. But I can sure say it won't be too good if you want something real good for your music. BTW, what type of music do you listen to?


----------



## Rockstar11 (Mar 2, 2011)

what about Frontech?


----------



## Cool Buddy (Mar 3, 2011)

Personally, I don't like frontech. I have used a couple of products and seen I don't know how many. The quality of all products is so sub par that I would take a product of an unheard of brand or even unbranded one but not frontech.


----------



## ajayritik (Mar 3, 2011)

Cool Buddy said:


> @ajayritik, If you don't care about quality much then you can consider it. Look for online reviews if there are any. But I can sure say it won't be too good if you want something real good for your music. *BTW, what type of music do you listen to?*





Cool Buddy said:


> Personally, I don't like frontech. I have used a couple of products and seen I don't know how many. The quality of all products is so sub par that I would take a product of an unheard of brand or even unbranded one but not frontech.



I listen mostly Hindi songs and some times Telugu and Tamil songs not much into English songs.

This headphone though is for my uncle who listens to lot of radio and old songs esp sometimes FM. I thought it would be great if he can listen FM and that too without wireless. Since he will connect it to his Radio/Stereo and mostly listen to songs from the radio station it wouldn't matter about the quality. The last time I bought Intex/Frontech which have gone bad. Don't remember the brand.

I can also from my experience tell that Frontech isn't a great brand to pick from but price wise its ok.


----------



## Rockstar11 (Mar 3, 2011)

^^ hmm... okk
so Intex or Mitashi?
any other good brand for cheap and good voice clarity wireless headphone?

---------- Post added at 05:25 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:16 PM ----------

what about this headphone

Tech-Com SSD HPW 222
with Charging Function 

Tech-Com affordable, latest, , Mobile Phones, Computer Parts, DVD, LCD Monitor, Keyboard, Speakers

---------- Post added at 05:36 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:25 PM ----------

and iball ?

WR 621 (With FM Radio)

High quality cordless headphone with built-in FM radio with digital tuning
iBall â€“ Your eyeball view. Our technology new.

MRP: 	Rs. 1399
Warranty: 	1 Year


----------



## Rockstar11 (Mar 5, 2011)

@ajayritik
so which one you bought?


----------



## ajayritik (Mar 6, 2011)

Still Searching bro! Saw a new brand yesterday. Still not decided.


----------



## Rockstar11 (Mar 6, 2011)

^ oh new brand? which one?


----------



## ajayritik (Mar 7, 2011)

What about you Rockstar?
I found an unknown brand called Extasy. Never heard it before.


----------



## Rockstar11 (Mar 7, 2011)

i am confused.....  i like i ball product. but usmein i think voice chatting nahi hai?

Tech-Com SSD HPW 222  is good with Charging Function.

and intex is cheap and good but dont know about sound quality.. 

demo try karna chahiye... but yaha pe koi shop nahi hai..


----------



## ajayritik (Mar 8, 2011)

I saw a similar thread where the op was asking for suggestion on a wired headset for around 1k and I see so many people replying for it. However for wireless head set there are just two people responding. I'm sure many guys there would know of a decent brand or atleast advice against some brands.


----------



## Rockstar11 (Mar 8, 2011)

@ajayritik
in sab headphone mein i think.. iball headphone ki quality best hogi....
what's your budget?


----------



## ajayritik (Mar 9, 2011)

Rs 600-700 max

---------- Post added at 03:44 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:57 AM ----------

rockstar why don't you list all the available ones you saw along with the price it will be easier for me to decide as well.
iBall should be good among the rest.


----------



## Rockstar11 (Mar 12, 2011)

Intex 5-in-1 Wireless Roaming Headphone IT-HP904FM with Mic
Rs. 670

Mitashi Cordless Headphone
Rs. 699.00

Frontech Cordless Headphone With FM -groove
Rs. 848 

Iball WR 621 (With FM Radio)
Rs. 1399


----------



## ajayritik (Mar 13, 2011)

Thanks mate!


----------



## Rockstar11 (Mar 16, 2011)

^ welcome


----------



## ajayritik (Mar 17, 2011)

Rockstar this weekend most probably I will finalise one. most probably I will go for the one with least price.

Rockstar what do you suggest man?
You still didn't buy any?


----------



## ajayritik (Mar 21, 2011)

Finally bought Bought Frontech Wireless Headset Model jil3411
Rs 550


----------



## Rockstar11 (Mar 21, 2011)

^ congrats.. 

DHOOM JIL-3411?
how is the sound quality?
also tell me this headphone sound is MONO or STEREO?


----------



## ajayritik (Mar 21, 2011)

Dude! The FM reception isn't great! Quality is ok.
I think will better work if we connect it to TV or PC and use it wireless.
Not sure if its good for FM or if we want to connect to a stereo to use the wireless.


----------



## Rockstar11 (Mar 21, 2011)

audio mode is stereo or mono?


----------



## ajayritik (Mar 21, 2011)

Have to check that Rockstar


----------



## Rockstar11 (Mar 21, 2011)

^ok please check...


----------



## ajayritik (Mar 22, 2011)

Rockstar since I have gifted this to my uncle I need to go and check this. Will let you know soon.


----------



## Rockstar11 (Mar 22, 2011)

^ okkk


----------



## ajayritik (Mar 24, 2011)

It's Mono.


----------



## Rockstar11 (Mar 24, 2011)

^ ok


----------

